
A Reverse Engineering Crash Course on X86 Assembly: Part 1 Intro to Registers - linalau
http://infoseclina.blogspot.com/2017/06/reverse-engineering-guide-on-x86.html
======
AstralStorm
Bit short even for an intro. And it doesn't mention the most important thing
which is what physically a register is. Or that you can access parts of it.
And how malware and obfuscated or optimized apps don't care about customary
usage.

------
bokolo
nice article!

